# Like Saturday Morning Cartoons!



## sawhorseray (Feb 13, 2021)

Two young girls were working for the city public works department. One was digging a hole and the other followed behind and filled the hole in. They worked up one side of the street, then down the other, then moved onto the next street, working furiously all day without a rest, one girl digging a hole, the other girl filling it in again. The owner of a nearby shop who had been watching them for several hours, finally went out and approached the girls. "Hey”, he asked the blonde hole digger” I'm seriously impressed by how hard you two are working out here, but I don't get it - why would you dig a hole, only to have your partner follow behind and fill it up again?" The hole digger wiped her brow and sighed, “Well, we're normally a three-person team. But today the girl who plants the trees called in sick."



A blonde and a brunette worked in a factory. The brunette says, "I know how to get some time off from work!" "How?" asks the blonde. "Watch this," says the brunette. She climbs up to the rafter and hangs upside down. The boss walks in, sees her and says, "What on earth are you doing?" "I'm a lightbulb," she answers. "I think you need some time off," says the boss so she jumps down and walks out. The blonde starts walking out, too. "Where are YOU going?" says the boss. The blonde replies, "I can't work in the dark!"


----------



## goldendogs (Feb 13, 2021)

everyone is fantastic, thanks


----------



## jmusser (Feb 13, 2021)

Well I am off to make that soup recipe! LOL Good stuff here. Thanks for the laughs


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 13, 2021)

Great ones Ray! Thanks for sharing!

Ryan


----------



## robrpb (Feb 13, 2021)

Many good ones Ray.

Rob


----------



## yankee2bbq (Feb 13, 2021)

lol


----------



## Lant-ern (Feb 14, 2021)

They are great.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Feb 14, 2021)

Best collection so far, Ray.
Thanks for the laffs.
Gary


----------



## MJB05615 (Feb 14, 2021)

All very good ones Ray.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Feb 14, 2021)

HAAA..   Air Guitar Strings .....


----------

